# Overclocking the Alienware M14X (i7 SB + GT 555M) - Benchmarks / Videos!



## RagingAzn628

Hey all,

I ordered my Alienware M14X on 4/19 and the expected delivery date is 5/11. I will keep a log for this virgin OC beast







- I upgraded from the m11x-r2, which I also heavily overclocked!

Alienware M11x, Soft Touch Stealth Black
Overclockable Intel Core i5 520UM (3M Cache, 1.866 GHz Max Turbo Frequency) - OC'd @ 2.85Ghz
8GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 800MHz
1GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
320GB SATAII 7,200RPM (OCZ Vertex LE)

My m11x-r2 was blessed enough to be stable at 2.85Ghz (i5) @ 185mhz and with the GT 335M OC'd at 580 / 1392 / 960 which scored 8957 in 3DMark06 and in Vantage of P3862. This little packs all this power and still does not overheat! CPU and GPU idles at 45, and full loads at 77-78 and 71-72 respectively.

Keep in mind I was also able to OC the graphics card so much thanks to the bios mod that increased the voltage by .5!

http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m11x/567917-r2-335m-nvidia-bios-flashing-increase-voltage.html

And as for the CPU OC'd I manually OC'd it to 166mhz (max in bios) and then by using:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m11x/564464-how-use-setpll-overclock-your-r2-over-166-a.html

I got all of these goodies for 636 + Tax

Alienware M14X - Nebula Red with Soft Touch Finish
Intel Core i7 2630QM 2.0GHz (2.9GHz Turbo Mode, 6M cache) - stock
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1600MHz
1.5GB DDR3 NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M using NVIDIA Optimus technology
500GB 7200RPM SATA 3GB/s (popping an OCZ Vertex III SATA3 in there ASAP!)

I am hoping to overclock the Alienware M14X just as heavily! I know that Dell said we can overclock w/o losing the warranty. According to my knowledge Sandy Bridges are usually overclock by increasing the multiplier and usually not the mhz. And according to this thread:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/566206-overclocking-gt-555m-card.html

The GT 555M graphics card can be OC'd like a baws. Yes like a boss. Apparently it runs relatively cool even OC'd. This will definitely make the m14x really shine!

Unboxing video!







Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjMraY1_oe8[/ame]

First boot!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7AjOZQq8Wo[/ame]

Overclocking the CPU:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGjYj04_qSA[/ame]

Subscribe to this thread for future benchmarks and pictures!









I got all these goodies for 905 + Tax!


----------



## compuman145

You can't increase the multiplier higher than the one in the bios since it's hard coded into the chip.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13220091*
> You can't increase the multiplier higher than the one in the bios since it's hard coded into the chip.


In other words, this CPU is NOT "unlocked" ie. like the 2500k or 2600k?


----------



## compuman145

Nope, it's locked because it's a laptop, and if you overclock it much more it'll overheat. No point at all having an unlocked CPU in a laptop.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13220240*
> Nope, it's locked because it's a laptop, and if you overclock it much more it'll overheat. No point at all having an unlocked CPU in a laptop.


Yeah that's what I said. NOT "unlocked" = locked ... Lol.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

You could overclock it if you had a way to unlock the BIOS - thats what is stopping you. You would need MFR to allow OCing or a way to break it.

Then there's a heat barrier.

Quite frankly, overclocking a laptop is never a good idea anyway. IMO, give up on the idea... its not like you're short on power with that CPU anyway, are you?


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker;13220561*
> You could overclock it if you had a way to unlock the BIOS - thats what is stopping you. You would need MFR to allow OCing or a way to break it.
> 
> Then there's a heat barrier.
> 
> Quite frankly, overclocking a laptop is never a good idea anyway. IMO, give up on the idea... its not like you're short on power with that CPU anyway, are you?


More power is always nice. The only limit is the ability to overclock on these CPUs









I believe these machines are built to be overclocked (Hence Dell allows overclocking) - with the M11X the max you can OC in the BIOS is 166mhz. I believe it will be the same (in terms of how high you can set the mhz to) for the m14x. Although it looks like you cannot change the multiplier you will definitely be able to change the mhz.


----------



## compuman145

I would have thought the reason they let you do that is because when turbo boost is enabled it hits that speed anyway.

Hence why it's not an issue.

Comps


----------



## Lysdexik

Did you get the 1600x900 screen?


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysdexik;13221847*
> Did you get the 1600x900 screen?


Nope. Not worth it. I take my laptop to class and plug into my 22" when I'm back at the room.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I want a validation of that i5 overclock you claim to have gotten. That seems impossible. Show a screenie of the Intel Burn Test stating your success.

The GPU, I don't doubt. My GPU could probably hit 900 on the core if I gave it a nice tenth of a volt. ^^


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;13221064*
> I would have thought the reason they let you do that is because when turbo boost is enabled it hits that speed anyway.
> 
> Hence why it's not an issue.
> 
> Comps


Yeah you're essentially just locking it at max speed, you're not overclocking it IMO. You just stick the CPU to..what, 3.2Ghz?

IMO I would not bother OCing it unless you can make it stick to 3.6~3.8


----------



## Banedox

I have been hearing the 14x dosent cool so well. Would like to know if its true when you get to using it!


----------



## RagingAzn628

Mine shipped to UPS yesterday! Should get it this week I hope!


----------



## Jackeduphard

I MUST KNOW HOW YOU ARE ONLY PAYING
"I got all these goodies for 905 + Tax!"

Cause I am looking at getting one and they are quoting me like 1630$ +tax/shipping and everything gezz! PLz pass on what you did thank you!


----------



## jonathon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard;13298753*
> I MUST KNOW HOW YOU ARE ONLY PAYING
> "I got all these goodies for 905 + Tax!"
> 
> Cause I am looking at getting one and they are quoting me like 1630$ +tax/shipping and everything gezz! PLz pass on what you did thank you!


Yes please tell me how you managed to get the m14x to $905 + tax?

My order is:

M14x
2720
900p screen
Bluetooth
6205 wifi

And the best I could do was $1308 + tax..

Please enlighten us.


----------



## RagingAzn628

I made a video...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TLW3-3ZcsY[/ame]

Also my M14X is coming tomorrow guys!


----------



## RagingAzn628

Apr 29, 2011 7:41 AM
Delivered

Can't wait until I get home from college today ^_^


----------



## RagingAzn628

Unboxing video!







Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjMraY1_oe8[/ame]

First boot!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7AjOZQq8Wo[/ame]


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard;13298753*
> I MUST KNOW HOW YOU ARE ONLY PAYING
> "I got all these goodies for 905 + Tax!"
> 
> Cause I am looking at getting one and they are quoting me like 1630$ +tax/shipping and everything gezz! PLz pass on what you did thank you!


I am sure he did the slickdeals trick. They had a coupon code for 21% off, but you had to claim to be a farmer.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;13332651*
> I am sure he did the slickdeals trick. They had a coupon code for 21% off, but you had to claim to be a farmer.


I sure did! I made the thread!


----------



## RagingAzn628

A few Benchmarking videos:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-K7nZQ0O7E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMwKA388yr0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TjxJLafFo[/ame]


----------



## RagingAzn628

Crysis 2 Gameplays:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6SZXydnJNA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hsROgNs7u4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy57eWKZ9yw[/ame]


----------



## RagingAzn628

Some more gameplays:

Black Ops:

Max Settings 4x AA:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qowBM1MSHy8[/ame]

Max Settings 16x AA:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcr_bh98pRM[/ame]

Dragon Age 2:

Medium Settings /w High Res. Textures:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf_rWFXxHOo[/ame]

High Settings /w High Res. Textures:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEDhqEyy4fY[/ame]

Very High Settings /w High Res. Textures:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IWECJFDU1I[/ame]


----------



## DraganUS

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Gnomepatrol

holy ear plugs batman

That thing is soooo loud!


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraganUS;13383549*
> Where did you buy it from?


Dell.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;13383668*
> holy ear plugs batman
> 
> That thing is soooo loud!


Lol yeah cover your ears! More videos coming soon guys!


----------



## DraganUS

How did you get it down to $900? Cheapest I can find is $1199.


----------



## BWG

^ Answer is in the thread.

I might try that trick out. I has me a Dell card. Just sold my M15X last month.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Rift:

Medium Preset Settings:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F78s2I0GjOY[/ame]

High Preset Settings:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chKM_sdb34M[/ame]

Ultra Preset Settings:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62GodHyadA4[/ame]

Bulletstorm:

Medium Settings:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnTboGewewg[/ame]

High Settings:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M07Bljq5reA[/ame]


----------



## MoMurda

Was anyone able to get the discount recently? Im trying to buy this but I want the advanced warranty and it just gets way to expensive.


----------



## JadedRedDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13414053*
> Was anyone able to get the discount recently? Im trying to buy this but I want the advanced warranty and it just gets way to expensive.


No, the deal was over April 28th.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedRedDragon;13419396*
> No, the deal was over April 28th.


Anyone know of any new deals? Really wanna get my hands on one since my XPS 15 was a disappointment.


----------



## mardon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628;13219518*
> Overclockable Intel Core i5 520UM (3M Cache, 1.866 GHz Max Turbo Frequency) - OC'd @ 2.85Ghz
> My m11x-r2 was blessed enough to be stable at 2.85Ghz (i5) @ 185mhz and with the GT 335M OC'd at 580 / 1392 / 960 which scored 8957 in 3DMark06 and in Vantage of P3862.


I've just got myself an i5 M11X and have been overclocking myself. The bios mod is great and has really helped my push the little 335M.

I'm confused about your processor OC. Unfortunately my RAM seems to be limiting my OC to 170FSB (Using setPLL). I'm looking into flashing my RAM with higher CAS settings to enable me to go further. How the hell did you get 2.85GHZ??









The multi on the i5 is 12 with both cores loaded and 14 with a single core in use (Hardly ever). Most realistic case is you've taken the CPUZ reading of 2.8Ghz when the CPU is at idle using ThrottleStop. Even so that's an FSB of 200! What did you do to get stable that high? The record on notebook review is around 192FSB I think on the i5.

Any tips would be great as I want to go further than 2.0GHZ


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon;13438536*
> I've just got myself an i5 M11X and have been overclocking myself. The bios mod is great and has really helped my push the little 335M.
> 
> I'm confused about your processor OC. Unfortunately my RAM seems to be limiting my OC to 170FSB (Using setPLL). I'm looking into flashing my RAM with higher CAS settings to enable me to go further. How the hell did you get 2.85GHZ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multi on the i5 is 12 with both cores loaded and 14 with a single core in use (Hardly ever). Most realistic case is you've taken the CPUZ reading of 2.8Ghz when the CPU is at idle using ThrottleStop. Even so that's an FSB of 200! What did you do to get stable that high? The record on notebook review is around 192FSB I think on the i5.
> 
> Any tips would be great as I want to go further than 2.0GHZ


BCLK at 185mhz


----------



## RagingAzn628

As promised!

Here's a tutorial on how to take your Alienware M14X and Changing the Hard Drive

Part 1:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy1BXy9ZYxY[/ame]

Part 2:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-lsW3bEc98[/ame]


----------



## mardon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628;13457541*
> BCLK at 185mhz


Thats not 2.85GHz then. Thought that was a little. High. I'm still stuck at 166









I need to find the time to play around with my RAM timings.

I also changed my harddrive to an OCZ vertex 2 today. Amazing bit of kit. Has made the laptop very snappy!


----------



## RagingAzn628

In order to install your 2nd you must first buy this:

9.5mm sata to sata 2nd hdd hard drive caddy for laptop - eBay (item 290534443125 end time May-15-11 00:44:43 PDT)

This one fits PERFECTLY! Delivery is hella fast also. I ordered it on Wednesday and received it Friday. :83:

Anyways enjoy the video. Watch the whole thing before you start because I made a mistake so you don't have to!







Always uncut, unedited ;p (lazy AZN)

Watch the video when it's up


----------



## Soichoro

Hey RagingAzn628 I bought an Alienware Mx14 about a month ago and I was researching my graphics card when I came across this thread,
If you could tell me it'd be appreciated my question is how did you overclock your graphics card?
A reply would be appreciated


----------

